# Surfside Surf



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

The water is choppy and a little rough but fishable. And the fish are here, birds are working right in front of me. Plenty of bait...but my trout rod is at home. I brought my youngun out here to play shopping with the family. Grrr. Family comes first. Thinking I'm gonna give it a try tomorrow morning. Hope this helps somebody on here. Please post up if you catch anything. God bless and tight lines

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I will be there at 6 am tomorrow morning


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Got back while ago from access 6, trout were pretty thick and nice size. Little sporty. Lost another wade box to the waves. Somebody post up the best Wade box available please. That's the second one I've lost. Had to bail early with a helluva bite going.....


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I like using a fly fishing vest, has a bunch of zippered and Velcro pockets.
It works well for me, except for the topwaters but you can get a small plastic box.
I use a donut instead of a stringer and it's got 2 plastic boxes on top. I use them for topwaters. Just got to be careful when it's rough as they will open.


----------



## CoachSalty (May 27, 2013)

A little rough for a donut. Water was fishable along with a jump the waves workout. Was able to catch 5 keepers on a spoon and lost 3 others. Just wanted to see if they were there and fished without a net or stringer. Caught and released for maybe an hour then went back to the house. All on the golden spoon.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

CoachSalty said:


> All on the golden spoon.


What size spoon if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

They were still thick today


----------



## Speckled Horn (Mar 5, 2006)

*Will it hold thru Friday?*

Seriously considering a run to SS in the A.M. Any updates from folks down there on conditions this evening would be much appreciated.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't know about this afternoon but it was on this morning. I was a little late getting there but I still managed more fish (trout and smacks) than I wanted to clean. I'd be right back there tomorrow if I wasn't headed to the lease for chores.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Speckled Horn said:


> Seriously considering a run to SS in the A.M. Any updates from folks down there on conditions this evening would be much appreciated.


Just got back, 5 trout and took an incredible arse whoopin. It was rough as hell!!!.....


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Just got down here to S.S. this morning, Friday. Still dark, looks a little rough, but I don't get out of bed this early for nothing, BretE. Gonna give it a try. I'll post up later. 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

fish cleaner said:


> Just got down here to S.S. this morning, Friday. Still dark, looks a little rough, but I don't get out of bed this early for nothing, BretE. Gonna give it a try. I'll post up later.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


Good luck!.....from the surf cams it doesn't look too bad....


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Rough as all hell. Caught 5 good ones ago far on plastics. Gonna drive and look some more

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexanBrewer (Jan 12, 2015)

For those around Surfside or slightly north around Access Road 5, is the beach passable with a 2 wheel drive truck?


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

TexanBrewer said:


> For those around Surfside or slightly north around Access Road 5, is the beach passable with a 2 wheel drive truck?


It was yesterday


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Too rough today


----------



## Speckled Horn (Mar 5, 2006)

*Kicking myself*



gigem87 said:


> Too rough today


So rough we drove from Access 5 to Perrigrine looking at it and decided to head to West Bay. Mistake!! Waded nearly 2 miles along West Bay without a fish from 645 to about 10. Decided to check the surf again on way out.

Passed and chatted someone up that said they caught 5 and was going back fgor more (might have been Fish Cleaner) from post above. We parked about 150 yards down, got in and started throwing. I threw a top without a hit for a while. Buddy was getting bumped on Gambler. I put one on and wham, 24". A few mins later....wham, 20". A few casts later I knotted my braid around the rod tip. Good excuse to walk back to truck.

My buddy was sufficiently ****** I made the bad call to avoid the surf this morning, took him on a walkabout and then hung 2 nice fish right next to him. He had some work to get done in town so we were on the road by 1130. I would have stayed all day, but had work as well.

Conditions: Rough and choppy. Breaking on the second bar sometimes cresting a bit on the 3rd. Sandy green. Clarity was maybe 10 inches. Water is fresh! Way too rough to fish first and second gut. Stood on 2nd bar casting into 3rd gut.

Wish I could go back tomorrow, but kids have a swim meet. Good luck to those that try.

Someone asked if a 2 wheel drive could get around the beach. Absolutely if you enter and exit from an access road.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Yes we blew it too. I fished solo yesterday and whacked them good there, so wife wanted to come today. Got in the water about 6:15, and it was very sporty. She is a newbie, and it just wasn't happening. I didn't get any action in the 20 minutes we were there. We decided to bail and try wading around San Luis Pass. Plenty of bait in there, but no bites. It looked like the surf had laid down a bit later in the morning, but we were done. Had a little breakfast and headed back to the house. Wife is really wondering what all the fuss is about fishing the surf!


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Went to pedestrian beach at Surfside and found much calmer water but it seemed the fish were not there. Others down there had fish but caught them early as the rest of us had. Shoulda started there to begin with...head knock over and over. The wind was blowing such as the jetties woulda blocked the waves. Gonna try again in the morning with my brother and nephews. Can't wait for my 3 year old to get big enough to wade with me.









Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Had already fileted one up before I snapped to take pictures. Kept 5. So glad the surfs getting fishable and the trout are there finally. It's been a long winter without a trout wade fix. 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Fished again this afternoon around access 6.....water was sandy in close. Had to wade out pretty much as far as possible and cast as far as possible. Weird bite, had to fish plastics almost like bass worm fishing. Work it real slow on the bottom. Ended up catching 15 or so......Norton sand eels, either margarita or LSU. Either one worked about the same......


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

BretE said:


> Fished again this afternoon around access 6.....water was sandy in close. Had to wade out pretty much as far as possible and cast as far as possible. Weird bite, had to fish plastics almost like bass worm fishing. Work it real slow on the bottom. Ended up catching 15 or so......Norton sand eels, either margarita or LSU. Either one worked about the same......


Interesting to hear you say that. I was fishing near access 4 from about 5-6:15, and had to work the heck out the Gulp swimming mullet to get them to bite. I tried every retrieve that I could think of, but really working the lure fooled them into biting.

Good day either way. Thanks for the data.


----------



## fish cleaner (Jun 26, 2008)

Yes. Both of y'all are correct. Was a weird bite for sure. Had to jig the hell out of the bait and reel slow. They'd hit it on the fall like a bass. 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------

